# Μαθήματα Δανικών στη Θεσσαλονίκη;



## surfmadpig (Oct 8, 2012)

Καλησπέρααα...

Σκέφτομαι να μάθω Δανικά, και θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας να εντοπίσω καθηγητή στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Ξέρω πως υπάρχουν φροντιστήρια που υπόσχονται τη γλώσσα, αλλά για διάφορους λόγους δε θέλω πάρε-δώσε με φροντιστήρια. Προτιμώ ιδιαίτερα ή ολιγομελή τμήματα σε σπίτι με δάσκαλο. 

Οπότε... ξέρετε κανέναν που να διδάσκει Δανέζικα στη Θεσσαλονίκη; Θα ζητούσα κάποιον _καλό_, αλλά ας ξεκινήσουμε απ' το να βρεθούν άνθρωποι, και αν είναι καλοί το βλέπουμε στην πορεία


----------

